

Decrypt.py: Act like a decrypting hacker on tv - hendrikp
https://github.com/jtwaleson/decrypt/#decrypt

======
exogen
Using aircrack-ng to get onto a wifi network looks surprisingly like you'd
expect from a movie: <http://www.aircrack-ng.org/screenshots/aircrack-ng.gif>
(pretend those digits are constantly updating)

------
runjake
Link for lazy Mac OS X users:

curl -O <https://raw.github.com/jtwaleson/decrypt/master/decrypt.py>; chmod +x
decrypt.py; ls -la | ./decrypt.py

It's useless, but pretty nifty at 80x24.

~~~
pnathan
So... uhh...

this one-liner will download and execute a python script.

would really suggest that you read the script before executing it.

~~~
allardschip
Looks clean to me. Check out for yourself of course. Does bring up an
interesting dilemma. We all download code, libraries etc. all the time without
going through it with a fine comb...

~~~
benmanns
Note that the URL in the one-liner references the master branch, which can be
updated at will by jtwaleson. A much better idea would be to use a link to a
specific version if you are going to make claims towards its cleanliness:

    
    
      curl -O https://raw.github.com/jtwaleson/decrypt/f004b7eab7b949a55ea3c784fb9bac244aa0296e/decrypt.py; chmod +x decrypt.py; ls -la | ./decrypt.py

~~~
simcop2387
Even that might not work if he has two versions with the same hash and sends
github a forced update with push -f. though that's still a much more difficult
proposition than just updating the master branch.

~~~
rpearl
If he can generate two files with the same hash he can do much more
interesting things than write a sketchy python script that a few people might
run without reading.

------
Sergggg
Also see Hacker Typer for a web browser version. :)

<http://hackertyper.net>

~~~
corin_
A web browser version _of something different_.

------
cutie
"It's a cylon virus... I'm decrypting the firewalls and downloading to the
server."

------
aaronpk
Screenshots please!

~~~
moreati
Quick and dirty screencast <http://youtu.be/DoDoOtlomsM>

~~~
damncabbage
Thanks to you (and your terminal output), I'm now in the middle of reading
"Street-Fighting Mathematics". :)

[http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/full_pdfs/Street-
Fighting_Math...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/full_pdfs/Street-
Fighting_Mathematics.pdf)

~~~
NeilBryant
I like how you think--that name was the thing that stood out to me, too; and
you saved me a quick web search =]

------
lr--rw-rwx
and here a virus in action ...

<http://pastebin.com/EZRWHKzn>

;)

~~~
dag11
After commenting out line 20, this is actually pretty awesome.

~~~
andypants
What does it do? (The whole thing, and line 20 specifically)

~~~
raphman
It prints colored 0s and 1s all over your terminal window. Nothing else. Line
20 (the 'trap sig_int_trap SIGINT') disables Ctrl-C. You want to comment this
out.

~~~
lr--rw-rwx
It does not disable it, it catches it and restores the terminal cursor's
visibility (originally it reseted everything, but you can just work on, and
the colors will scroll off the screen).

... but of course, maybe you enjoy random color font. :p

~~~
raphman
Thank you for the correction. Based on the previous comment, I assumed the
trap function was doing something evil without completely reading the script.

------
DigitalSea
This is quite possibly one of the coolest Python scripts I have ever seen. I'm
going all the way to Hollywood baby.

------
kbojody
Maybe I don't watch enough television but I don't think I've ever seen this
effect in any TV show or movie. Anyone know of a show that did this?

~~~
win32
Sneakers (1992)

~~~
Wingman4l7
Worked _slightly_ differently, IIRC -- in the movie, the computer screen was
already full of gibberish characters, which then randomly shifted to the
correct color/character when the MacGuffin was applied.

------
robertskmiles
Fun with jp2a and the images from the Curiosity rover. You can act like you're
intercepting the signal or something.

------
9k9
Does it work with a over ssh?

~~~
dag11
Yes.

